# Smith and Wesson 329PD HIVIZ



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone shot one of these? It is the scandium model 44 magnum. I "hefted" one in a gunshop and it seems so light that I cannot imagine it being really controllable in 44 mag. Yet is is intriguing. S&W says it is the lightest and "Strongest" 44 magnum ever made. I would be interested in anyone's experiences with it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I did the same as you... picked it up... felt how light it was... read .44Mag on the side... put it back down and walked away.

LOL
JW


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Still?*

Yes, I walked away. haha. But I am intrigued by it. I would love to shoot one and see what it feels like. Recoil from my 44 and 41 magnums never bothered me. I wonder.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I shot one a couple of summers ago. It was pretty sharp with the heavy cast hunting loads from federal. Quite a bit sharper than my 4" Taurus.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I shot one.
I was shooting with some friends and one brought his out. I asked to shoot it. He drops 5 rounds of 44 special in (He reloads so he shoots sets of five), and I think ya cheapskate only five rounds.
It shot well. Very controllable.
Then he dropped 5 rounds of 44 mag in. Once again I think to myself “ya cheap bum”. Then I fired the first 44 mag out of it and realized that 4 more rounds was more than sufficient. MAN that thing goes BANG and hurts to shoot.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I shot one.... once. That was enough for me. Anything that makes you not want to shoot it again really isn't my cup of tea. I'm sure it has it's place, but not for me. It's like watching those stupid videos of people shooting that 550 T-Rex or whatever it is. That just seems a bit masochistic to me. I'll stick to rounds that don't feel like a powder bag and primer from a Howitzer just went off in the palm of my hand.

Zhur


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thanks Y'all*

I'm getting the idea. I have shot a lot of 44 and 41 magnums, and i guess deep down I realize that it is not a shooter, but a last ditch bear gun or something. I may want another 44 mag, but I think I'll stay with stainless.

Thanks for the replies!


----------

